# Is something wrong with my budgie?



## BabyBudgieBlue (Feb 18, 2016)

HELP!

I woke up this morning and my baby budgie girl is looking horrible!!! I think something is wrong!

My other budgie does not have this that I can tell, but I am afraid to actually touch either one to see if it is anything more serious.

I am afraid this might be contagious. Do you think I should separate them or leave them outside???


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

I see a budgie with an orange face and her tail looks a bit bashed up. This could be something she was eating or rubbing her face on... and in the second pic she can't sit on the rope perch without mashing her tail on the wood perch, which could make it look like that. 

I'm a bit confused because you didin't specify what looks horrible to you... Is she alert, active, breathing OK, eating, drinking, etc.? Are the 2 birds peaceful with each other? 

Please don't spray the bird with Listerine unless an avian vet tells you to... never heard of this.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I'm abit confused myself here.I agree with Rebecca here.is there any kind of illnesses or symptoms you're noticing?Blessings and keep us posted please.:green pied:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the photos I'm not seeing anything to be worried about.
If you are worried about the soiled feathers on your budgie girl's face, that can be explained by the perch she was on. I believe that is an edible perch and she must have been rubbing her face on it or she could have taken a bath and decided to clean her feathers on that edible perch and that's why her feathers have an orange/brownish colour.

For what I'm seeing, she has no parasites her feathers are merely tinged with an orange colour from the perch. Depending on what budgies eat their feathers can get soiled, this can happen when they decide to take a veggie bath on some dark leafy greens or when eating carrot, for example.

She is currently missing her tail feathers possibly as a result from a moult or a night fright. She will grow new tail feathers in a few weeks' time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think it would be best for you to take a deep breath, calm down and read the Budgie Articles as well as the Stickies at the top of each forum section. 

The more you learn about budgies and the best practices for their health and well-being, the more confident you will be when it comes to their care.

Most basic questions are thoroughly covered in the Articles and Stickies which is why we want all members to carefully review them.

When you do post to ask a question, please ensure you are detailed in what specifically you are asking. Your post on this thread really didn't indicate if you were concerned about the orange staining on your budgie's face or the condition of her feathers. 
Either way, a poll is not the way to determine what treatment a budgie should receive and accordingly has been removed from your thread.

I agree with aluz that the staining looks as if it is from food or a mineral block and the feathers look as if she is molting.

Best wishes.*


----------

